# Welche Fische in einem rechteckigen Teichbecken



## Zahnputzglas (9. Nov. 2017)

hallo Ihr Lieben,

Ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und aktuell absoluter Teichnewbie. Also verzeiht bitte meine Laienhaften fragen bzw. Ausführungen. 

Wir sind grad dabei unseren Garten neu zugestallten und haben uns für einen klaren und rechteckigen Teich entschieden. Der Teich wird aktuell gemauert und bekommt eine Größe von 2x3 m und eine Tiefe von 1,50m. meine Frau steht absolut auf klare Formen und deshalb so grade.
Zunächst war nur ein Wasserbecken mit ein paar Pflanzen geplant, nun hat sich die Liebste aber noch ein paar Fische vorgestellt und nun meine Frage. 
Welche Fische sollten wir wählen und welche Technik sollten wir verbauen? Aktuell kann ich das alles noch gut einplanen.

Für eure Unterstützung und eure Antworten schon jetzt vielen lieben Dank. 

Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (9. Nov. 2017)

Hi Carsten, Willkommen im Forum!   

Wenn der Teich tatsächlich 9.000l hat spricht nichts gegen ein paar __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen oder ein paar hübsche Shubunkis. Achtung beim letzteren, die vermehren sich ganz schön  
Goldelritzen sind als Schwarm auch sehr nett anzusehen. Vielleicht zeigst Du uns ein paar Bilder, dann können wir ein bisschen mehr fachsimpeln  
Ich hoffe nur, Du hast nicht vor die Tiere dieses Jahr noch einzusetzen, das gjbt Fisch am Stiel   warte lieber bis zum nächsten Frühjahr/sommer dann hat sich der Teich soweit gesetzt. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin und zögere nicht Fragen zu stellen. 

PS: generell sollte man bei Fischhaltung einen Filter einplanen ( soweit man nicht überdimensionale Räume zur Verfügung hat wie 100.000l und lediglich 4 Fische ), da rate ich Dir einfach mal im Technikbereich reinzuschnuppern, es gibt auch tolle Selbstbaumodelle


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2017)

Erst mal ein Hallo , und viel Spaß mit dem ganzen Verrückten hier .

Bei den Fischen würde ich Runde vorschlagen , dann können die sich auch nicht in den Ecken stoßen....

Ansonsten würde ich Goldfische vorschlagen , oder wenn es unbedingt Koi sein sollen 3-4 Stück mehr nicht . Kommt natürlich wieder drauf an wie und mit was ihr Filtern wollt .

Was wollt ihr dem noch ausgeben , Fertig Filter oder Selbstbauen ...?


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei den Fischen würde ich Runde vorschlagen , dann können die sich auch nicht in den Ecken stoßen



Ja das ist ja cool, ich würde dann auch die runden Fische empfehlen, natürlich nur wegen den Ecken!

!


----------



## Zahnputzglas (9. Nov. 2017)

ok, ich schau dann erstmal nach den runden...

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die ersten Tipps. 
Ich war erstmal überfragt, was für Fischchen mit einem reinen eckigen Becken klar kommen.  
Koh muss nicht zwingend sein. Sollen einfach nett anzuschauen sein.

Filteranlage habe ich noch Gardenien Plan. Mein Landschaftsgärtner wollte mir was vorschlagen.
Wenn ihr aber Tipps und Vorschläge habt, nehme ich die total gerne an. 

Fotos mache ich die Tage, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. 

Fischbesatz soll er im Frühjahr sein, möchte  nur jetzt keine Fehler in der Planung machen.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2017)

Was ist geplant? Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?
Dann kommt es drauf an, was du ausgeben möchtest ..


----------



## Geisy (10. Nov. 2017)

Achtung Spaß

Das kannst du doch nicht machen mit den runden Fischen wenn deine Frau auf klare Formen steht.
Hmmm, Fische eckig?????      Fischstäbchen


----------



## Zahnputzglas (10. Nov. 2017)

Geplant ist Pumpe. 

Kosten wie vermutlich immer gute Leistung zum besten Preis. 
Wobei ich grundsätzlich keinen Plan habe, was ein guter Preis ist und was ich wofür bekomme.


----------



## der_odo (10. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

und herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Bevor man bei einem 9.000l Teich mit Koi anfängt, würde ich erst einmal ein paar Jahre Erfahrungen mit Kleinfischen anfangen. Ansonsten ist der GAU schon (fast) vorgeplant.
Goldelritzen sehen nett aus im Schwarm sind aber klein. Goldfische sind zwar größere Fische, aber die vermehren sich wie Teufel. Da sollte man spätestens im 2. Jahr über einen __ Barsch z.B. Sonnenbarsch nachdenken.
Den Sarasa-__ Goldfisch finde ich am imposantesten.
Willst du das Wasser filtern oder die Brühe einfach stehen lassen? Willst du einen fertigen Filter verwenden oder willst du selber einen bauen?


----------



## Zahnputzglas (10. Nov. 2017)

wir wollen nicht unbedingt Koi. Wir können sehr gut mit anderen Arten von Fischen klar kommen. 
Möchte nur ein wenig leben und Bewegung im Teich haben. 

Die „Plöre“ soll gefiltert werden, will ja auch was sehen. 
Selber bauen??? Habe ich mich noch nicht mit befasst. Ich bin davon ausgegangen als Einsteiger macht es eher Sinn, erstmal Pumpe und Filter fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## der_odo (10. Nov. 2017)

Am Anfang ist das immer ein bisschen schwer:

Für eine vernünftige Filteranlage + Pumpe + UV Klärer muss man Geld investieren. Da kommen bei fertigen Varianten schnell über 1.000€ zusammen, nach oben gibt es keine Grenzen. Wenn dir sauberes Wasser und eine wartungsarme Filtereinheit wichtig ist, solltest du gleich etwas richtiges kaufen. Es gibt genug Teichbesitzer (mich eingeschlossen), die es erst mal mit einer kleinen Anlage versucht haben, dann aber schnell umgestiegen sind.
Hatte zuerst einen 18er screenmatic von Oase, der eigentlich schon recht gut ist, aber durch den Zukauf von weiteren größeren Koi musste etwas ordentliches her. Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Wichtig ist eine gute! mechanische Vorfilterung, die die Schwebstoffe und Algen herausfiltert. Danach kommt eine Biostufe, die das Wasser aufbereitet.
Je besser die Vorfilterung ist, desto seltener muss die Biostufe gerenigt werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2017)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem eckigen Filter?
Spaß bei Seite, ich würde dir gleich sowas empfehlen!

Ist ein relativ günstiger Genesis Vliesfilter: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ilter-vlies-filter-wie-neu/737647596-138-7034
Der filtert dir dein kleines Becken, absolut rein. Weitere Biologie brauchst du nicht, diese hat er in der Trommel verbaut (hier noch das alte Material - Siporax & kein Helix).

Schön runter handeln! Versand kostet um die 75 € (Spedition).
Dazu eine Aquaforte DM Vario 20000 ~ 180 €
Diese Pumpe kannst du selbst einstellen und regeln.

Dann hast du erstmal ausgesorgt!


----------



## pema (10. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Carsten,
Männer stehen ja oft auf Technik...aber ob du eine Filteranlage brauchst oder auch nicht hängt von Dir, bzw. dem Besatz des Teiches ab.
Mit zu vielen (zu großen) Fischen kann der Teich zu einer grünen Plörre werden - Filter hin oder her.

9000L sind schon mal nicht schlecht - allerdings für Koi meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig. Goldfische würden vielleicht gehen - aber deine Frau möchte doch bestimmt auch ein paar schöne Pflanzen im Teich sehen...und soweit ich weiß sind Goldfische ziemliche Pflanzenvernichter.
Und die scheinen sich sehr zu vermehren...also jedes Jahr abfischen und Abnehmer finden.

Ich würde einen Schwarm Goldelritzen empfehlen (20-30Stück) und eine schöne und dichte Bepflanzung mit submersen Pflanzen. Dann kannst du dir die Filteranlage sparen und hast noch Geld für andere Dinge im Haus. Alternativ wären auch __ Moderlieschen eine Option. Die bräuchten bei den Gegebenheiten auch keine Filteranlage.

Denkt nur bitte an Ausstiegshilfen für die anderen Gartenbewohner. Wenn der Teich noch nicht fertig gestellt ist, kann man noch an einer Seite eine Flachwasserzone durch hochmauern erstellen. (Im Nachhinein geht es zwar auch noch - ist aber wesentlich aufwändiger). So eine Flachwasserzone bietet auch noch ganz andere Bepflanzungsmöglichkeiten. Und solltet ihr an Seerosen denken...gleich an der entsprechenden Stelle einen 'Pflanzkorb' mauern lassen.

Petra


----------



## Zahnputzglas (10. Nov. 2017)

Tja und da sind wir bei der Planung eines „klar“ Strukturierten Beckens. Keine Uferzonen, am liebsten keine Pflanzen außer einer oder zwei Seerosen. 
So stellt sich meine Frau den Teich vor. 
Eingefasst in bankiraiterassen. 

Filter und Pumpe müssen dabei schon sein, denke ich. Und koi sind bei mir gedanklich schon weg. 

Könnte mir gut ein paar Goldfische Sarasa(4-6) vorstellen und dann noch ein bisschen was, was verträglich ist.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2017)

Klar, ein rechteckiges gemauertes Becken, hat keine Pflsnzzone.
Eventuell einen Edelstahlgitter reinhängen (Rand). Vll. mit __ Lilien, blühen Gelb.

1.50 tiefe - 2 Seerosen oder eine große, wo die Tiefe packt.
Dazu so einen Vliesfilter - Glasklares Wasser.
Eure Wunschfische + 1x Sonnenbarsch, wo die Nachkommen im Zaun hält.


----------



## Christine (10. Nov. 2017)

Ein Sterilteich also. Dann eine Filteranlage. Und zu den Fischen: Das sind Lebewesen, keine Dekoartikel. Die mögen Pflanzen im Teich, damit sie was zu tun haben und sich auch mal verstecken können. Möchtest Du nackig auf dem Präsentierteller wohnen?


----------



## Michael H (10. Nov. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Ein Sterilteich also. Dann eine Filteranlage. Und zu den Fischen: Das sind Lebewesen, keine Dekoartikel. Die mögen Pflanzen im Teich, damit sie was zu tun haben und sich auch mal verstecken können. Möchtest Du nackig auf dem Präsentierteller wohnen?



Ist Ansichtssache.......

Hallo

Wenn da erst einmal __ Goldfisch oder ähnliches in den Teich soll , würde ich da ganz entspannt anfangen .
Einen Großen Mülleimer oder eine 300 Tonne und oben drauf ein 200 my US II und davor eine UVC . In die Tonne 100 Liter __ Hel-x ( belüftet oder Statisch ) wie es jeder mag .. Da dran eine 6 - 8000 Liter Pumpe dran und gut wäre .
Denke für den Anfang wäre das OK und Anbauen ( Vergrößern ) könnte man die Filteranlage immer noch , sofern Platz vorhanden ist .

Preislich würde ihr dann bei 300 - 400 Euro sein , etwa ......


----------



## muh.gp (10. Nov. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Ein Sterilteich also. Dann eine Filteranlage. Und zu den Fischen: Das sind Lebewesen, keine Dekoartikel. Die mögen Pflanzen im Teich, damit sie was zu tun haben und sich auch mal verstecken können. Möchtest Du nackig auf dem Präsentierteller wohnen?



Natürlich respektiere ich deine Meinung, aber deine Aussage ist mir dann doch zu provokativ... letztlich wird sich jeder Fisch in einem "sterilen" Becken das angemessen gefiltert und gepflegt wird deutlich besser fühlen, als in einem Naturteich der zwar voll mit Pflanzen ist, aber alle anderen Parameter im Argen liegen...

@ Carsten: du hast im Winter und Frühling viel Zeit um dich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, hier im Forum gibt es haufenweise Baudokus, Diskussionen zu Filtern, etc., etc... nur wenn Du am Ende zu dem Schluss kommst, dass Fische ins Gewässer sollen und dabei ist bei deiner Größe von __ Moderlieschen bis hin zu Koi alles möglich, dann musst du auch dafür sorgen, dass deine Wasseraufbereitung dem Besatz angepasst ist!

Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre, der Winter soll ja lang und kalt werden...


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Nov. 2017)

Goldelritzen, 
die wühlen auch nicht so wie Goldfische, Schubunki oder Koi den Teichboden auf und das Wasser bleibt klarer.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2017)

Ansichtssache, mit diesen sterilen Becken (habe selbst eins..).
Desweiteren haben die Fische ja Seerosen, um sich darunter zu verstecken.
Meine Fische kommen nicht mal auf die Idee sich verstecken zu wollen, dabei hatte ich auch eine Pflanzzone im Teich, kamen alle Neugierig her und sind Handzahm!

Zum Teich:
Ich persönlich, würde dies gleich richtig planen!
Wenn deine bessere Hälfte lieber einen Rechteck-Teich, schön eingefasst in eine Holzterasse möchte, passen auch keine selbstgemachten Regentonnen Filter dazu.
Sieht meiner Meinung auch nach nichts aus ..

Wie oben erwähnt, der Genesis Filter .. auch eckig  lässt sich z.B. gut in einer Holzbox verstecken, die geschmacklich dazu passt ..
Ausgesorgt hast du auch erstmal, selbst wenn du den Teich nochmal ein Stück vergrößern möchtest.

Wühlen, worin?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre, der Winter soll ja lang und kalt werden...



ja, haben wieder mal ein paar Klimaexperten für diesen vorrausgesagt. Hofftlich trifft das genauso zu wie schon vor 2 Jahren

2015 auf 2016  sollte es den Experten nach ja auch lang andauernde Frostperioden um - 20 Grad und extreme Schneemengen in ganz Deutschland geben - und wie sie damals recht hatten. Zu Weihnachten und Jahresende blühten bei mir nur noch die "__ Joey Tomocik" und diverse herbstblühende Gartenstauden und in nur 4cm Wassertiefe überlebten "tropische" __ Aquarienpflanzen im Teich)


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> letztlich wird sich jeder Fisch in einem "sterilen" Becken das angemessen gefiltert und gepflegt wird deutlich besser fühlen, als in einem Naturteich der zwar voll mit Pflanzen ist, aber alle anderen Parameter im Argen liegen...


Haben Teiche mit Pflanzen grundsätzlich schlechte Parameter? Es geht in erster Linie darum, dass die Fische bitte nicht nur als dekoratives Element angesehen werden. 

Schon mal überlegt, warum sie wühlen und Pflänzchen ausrupfen? Um den Teichbesitzer zu ärgern oder ob es ihnen ein natürliches Bedürfnis ist? Weil sie Futter suchen?

Natürlich kommen Fische in so einem Steril-Becken fröhlich angeschwommen, wenn sich jemand am Ufer zeigt. Erstens haben sie Hunger, zweitens ist das Gefüttertwerden doch die einzige Abwechslung zum Hin- und Herschwimmen, die sie haben. 

Aber ich bin jetzt hier raus. Ich finde einen natürlich wirkenden Teich nunmal besser als - wie es ein Kollege mal so treffend bezeichnete - ein Koicatraz.


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2017)

Also manchmal glaube ich, dass einigen Leuten das Vorstellungsvermögen fehlt.
Einer meiner Lieblingsteiche im botanischen Garten der RUB ist ein streng formaler, rechteckiger Betonteich. Rum herum mit Platten gepflastert....aber: an der einen Kopfseite ist eben eine Flachwasserzone hochgemauert worden. Sprich: dein Teich hätte dann eine Tiefwasserzone von z.B. 2mx2,5m und einen flachen Bereich von 0,5mx2m. Rechteckig ist er dann immer noch und die Holzdielen passen auch immer noch - aber man kann schöne Flachwasserpflanzen einsetzen und muss nie ersoffene Mäuse oder Igel rausfischen.
Merke: eine Flachwasserzone muss nicht um den ganzen Teich gehen und sie kann auch rechteckig sein.
In dem o.g. formalen Teich wächst eine schöne, große Seerose. Cleverer weise habe die Bauer des Teiches gleich ihren 'Pflanzkorb' mit gemauert. So hat man nicht das Problem mit Rhizomen, die durch den Teich wachsen und die Seerosen an ganz andere Stellen bringen als ursprünglich gedacht.
Allerdings befinden sich in dem Teich auch große Mengen an __ Hornkraut (uii-pfuii...diese seltsamen submersen Pflanzen - geht gar nicht: ist ja wieder Naturteich).
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es deshalb einer meiner Lieblingsteiche: klares Wasser, viele __ Molche und __ Frösche, viele Libellenarten...einfach viel Leben.

'Natürlich' hat nichts mit der Form des Teiches zu tun, sondern mit dem Versuch, ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Mit der Absicht, möglichst wenig technische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen.
Nichts spricht also meiner Meinung nach gegen einen natürlichen, rechteckigen Teich...mit Holzdielen drum herum.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2017)

HI,

eine oder mehrere Flachwasserpflanzzonen in einem formalen eckigen gemauerten Poolformar zu schaffen ist auch gar net besondern schwer/aufwendig

man kann am Ufer Balkonkästen einhängen und bepflanzen

tischartige Podeste reinstellen (Vorteil: nimmt im Gegensatz zu massiv hochgemauerten Bereichen kaum Wasservolumen weg und die Fische können auch noch unter der bepflanzten Plattform schwimmen/sich verstecken

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2017)

Genau Frank,
da ist ein wenig Phantasie gefragt. In meinen zwei quadratisch bzw. rechteckigen Fertigteichen habe ich auch nichts gemauert....sondern nur hochgestapelt - aber wenn man noch in der Bauphase ist,  kann man es sich doch einfacher machen.
Gehen tut fast alles - man braucht nur die Ideen.
petra


----------



## Ansaj (11. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich erschrocken, warum schon in einen der ersten Antworten Kois vorgeschlagen wurden (wenn auch nicht als klare Enpfehlung, dennoch aber als "kann man schon machen"), obwohl es sich hier um einen 9000 l Teich handelt und der Themenersteller rein gar kein Interesse an diesen Fischen gezeigt hat. Auch Goldfische finde ich für diese Größe grenzwärtig, aber da wären wir eher bei "kann man schon machen". Ich hätte jetzt auch Biotopfische (__ Moderlieschen etc.) vorgeschlagen, allerdings bin auch ich absolut kein Fan von sterilen Becken ohne Pflanzen und Natürlichkeit. Soll es wirklich dabei bleiben, schlage ich einen klaren dekorativen Teich, ohne Tiere, aber vielleicht mit einem Springbrunnen o.Ä. vor.
Zum Streitthema (inwiefern sterile Becken nun fischtauglich sind oder nicht) möchte ich sagen und mich entschuldigen, das OT weiter anzuheizen, dass ich absolut nicht verstehe kannn, dass viele der Steril-Kleinst-Teich-Beführworter eine gute Wasserqualität als wichtigsten Parameter zum Wohlbefinden von Fischen/Kois nennen. Ein Rennpferd, dass dauerhaft im sauberen Stall mit guter Fütterung gehalten wird, weil es sich auf der Weide verletzten könnte und der Witterung ausgesetzt ist, würde sich das bestimmt auch nicht selber aussuchen. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Michael H (11. Nov. 2017)

Hallo

Schade das das hier jetzt wieder so unnütz Ausufert ...

Bin hier nun raus ....


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> ein Koicatraz.


 ??? Koi-Alcatraz


----------



## muh.gp (12. Nov. 2017)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ein Rennpferd, dass dauerhaft im sauberen Stall mit guter Fütterung gehalten wird, weil es sich auf der Weide verletzten könnte und der Witterung ausgesetzt ist, würde sich das bestimmt auch nicht selber aussuchen.



Es ist immer wieder interessant, wie sehr sich manche in die Psyche und die Ansprüche von Tieren versetzen können... 

Letztlich sind alle Lebewesen ziemlich gleich gestrickt. Es geht um Futter, Sicherheit und das direkte Umfeld. Und letzten Endes spiegelt ein Teich mit Pflanzen und 3.000 Litern die artgerechte und in der Natur gegebene Umgebung bei der Haltung von __ Moderlieschen genauso wenig wieder, wie ein Teich mit 50.000 oder gar 100.000 Litern bei Koi. (Fast) Alle unsere Gewässer sind künstlich erstellt, müssen von außen versorgt, beeinflusst bzw. gesteuert werden und für die Insassen stehen vermutlich die Grundbedürfnisse "gib mit Nahrung", "schütze mich vor Feinden" und "halte meinen Wohnraum von Sch... frei" an erster Stelle. Wie gesagt, vermute ich und schließe mal ganz naiv von mir selbst auf meine Koi bzw. auf alle Tiere, die nicht in Meeren und Seen, Dschungeln und Steppen, Gebirgen und Wiesen leben...


----------



## Ansaj (12. Nov. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> für die Insassen stehen vermutlich die Grundbedürfnisse "gib mit Nahrung", "schütze mich vor Feinden" und "halte meinen Wohnraum von Sch... frei" an erster Stelle. Wie gesagt, vermute ich und schließe mal ganz naiv von mir selbst auf meine Koi



Ah, dann wirst du also auch im Gefängnis glücklich. Denn dort hast du theoretisch diese Grundbedürfnisse. Nur eben keinen Freiraum und keine Beschäftigung.
Ich würde damit nie zufrieden und glücklich sein und schließe mal ganz naiv von mir selbst auf meine Koi


----------



## muh.gp (12. Nov. 2017)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ah, dann wirst du also auch im Gefängnis glücklich. Denn dort hast du theoretisch diese Grundbedürfnisse. Nur eben keinen Freiraum und keine Beschäftigung.
> Ich würde damit nie zufrieden und glücklich sein und schließe mal ganz naiv von mir selbst auf meine Koi



Ehrlich gesagt? Bei einer fehlenden Alternative. Ja, natürlich.

Aber der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, denn ein Mensch oder Tier, das in Gefangenschaft geboren wurde, dort groß geworden ist und nun dort lebt, kennt keine echten Freiräume, sondern betrachtet - erneut vermutlich - das bisher kennengelernte Umfeld als "gottgegeben"...

Intessant wäre im hier diskutierten konkreten Fall zu wissen, was ein Koi oder jeder andere Fisch als Freiraum definiert. Sind es fünf Fische auf 8.000 Litern oder 30 auf 40.000 Litern oder auch nur 7 auf 70.000 Liter? "Frei" im Sinne von Natur ist letztlich keines der genannten Behältnisse.

Aber letztlich sind es alles Mutmaßungen, die jeder für sich selbst erstellt um sein Tun zu rechtfertigen oder sein Gewissen zu beruhigen...


----------

